# Coding Cluster Traits B or C



## lilrascal5 (Oct 29, 2012)

Do we code for traits?  A co worker of mine says no, I found a code personality disorder NEC 301.9.  Would that be right or do we just not code for traits?

thanks

Darla


----------



## dja214 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm fairly new at coding Behavioral Health. As long as the Physician is documenting the Assessment/Plan Axis II, the pt has Cluster B with the specific trait.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dja214 (Nov 2, 2012)

Also, the traits are or may differ from the initial diagnosis, such as bipolar or manic depressive disorder.

Does your co-worker have documentation stating that the traits should not be coded? If so, please pass it along.

Thanks!


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 2, 2012)

I believe this answer has been previously posted to the forum.  

"Traits" is not a diagnosis.  Therefore, if your provider has stated that a patient has "traits," no diagnosis has been made.  Since that is the case, no code can be used.  Having "traits" is comparable to having symptoms.  Just because you have a cough does not mean you have pneumonia.  Hence, having traits for a personality disorder is NOT the same as being diagnosed with one.


----------

